# Extraction



## Diggerpitt (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi,I bought three different types of coffee bean from a roaster for Christmas.One of the coffees is spot on.I get 1:2 ratio in about 25-30sec with a lovely golden crema.It's delicious.(17g in 34g out)
However the other two with the same settings take 10s or less to extract but with lots of crema.I've adjusted my grinder settings to basically it's finest but the extraction takes only 17s with a horrible crema and taste.The company I bought off listed various variables that can effect extraction but having gone as fine as I can with the end result being dire I have no idea what to do now.What could be going on here?Any ideas?I haven't had any issues with any beans previously bought so I have no idea.I'm assuming 10s is not enough for extraction?

Any help would be gratefully received.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

What grinder and machine are you using. What are the beans, when were they roasted, how have they been stored, who is the roaster? A picture of the beans and grinds (well lit to assess colour) could be helpful.


----------



## Diggerpitt (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi and thank you for your reply.

My coffee machine is a Gaggia Classic.I've done the OPV adjustment so it runs at 9 bar.The grinder is a Sage Smart grinder Pro.

Firstly can I take a step backwards...

For this particular coffee machine do you time the extraction from when you start the pump or when first drops appear?If it's when the pump starts I have enough adjustment in the grinder albeit a very fine grind,to possibly achieve 25s.

The beans are very fresh.

The roaster is a place in West Wales a company called Teifi Coffee.
I'm wondering now whether I've been timing it all wrong.Not an issue if that's the case but it would be nice to know.

The fresher then beans the finer the grind is that right?

Thank you for your time and assistance.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Diggerpitt said:


> The fresher then beans the finer the grind is that right?
> 
> Thank you for your time and assistance.


 For every coffee machine you time from when you start running the pump. But time is a loose guide. Nothing magical will happen at 25 seconds.

No, the fresher the beans the coarser the grind. You'll need a different grind for different roasts, origins and varieties (you can't dial one in and expect to transfer the same settings and ratio to another bean).

Going too fine with a grinder can result in muddy/silty/gritty cups that might also be bitter, this may or may not happen when shots only take 25 seconds to run to a target yield just as it may or may not happen if it takes 40 seconds to get your yield.


----------



## Diggerpitt (Jun 21, 2020)

Thank you Rob.I do appreciate you spending a little of your time explaining this to me.To be honest I'm not entirely sure where to go from here.I've gone quite fine now nearly as fine as my grinder will go but that may not be the answer.I'm stumped.The last one I made took 17s after adjusting the internals of the grinder with a much darker crema than the initial 10s extraction that actually looked and tasted ok.

Perhaps I'll return to the previous coffees that I've purchased and forget about these new ones.

Thanks again


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Increase the dose a gram and tamp harder! The greater the resistance the slower the stream. It is a cheat but in simple terms, your grinder may not be up to the beans you are using. All beans have different densities and properties so don't worry that you have to alter parameters


----------



## Diggerpitt (Jun 21, 2020)

Ah ok I'll try that tomorrow.I've just reset my grinder to it's original setting,the settings I've been using previously as I've had no issues before.The one pack of beans is great but I just can't get anywhere with the other two.

Many thanks.


----------

